# Cabernet Standards



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone know this breeder? Just curious, as she guested on a podcast I just listened to (The Petcast, Jan 2009, if anyone is interested) and had sensible things to say about 'royal' standards as marketing hype.

VERY good list on her website about what to look for in a breeder. One comment of particular interest given some recent discussions: "Reputable breeders want to put championships on their dogs to validate their quality according to the breed standard." Nicely stated.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I was looking into getting a show dog from her. I sent a huge introduction letter and wanted to talk to her on the phone. She gave me 2 times over a couple of weeks that she would call and never did. I called and kept missing her. After a month she told me via email she had nothing for me. She has only sold 9 show dogs in her 20+ years Of breeding and they were all family friends she had known for more than 10 years. I really felt I was being led to believe that she would work with me. She had 2 litters on the ground. After being strung along for a month I really wish she had just said no in the beginning. Was left with a bad taste in my mouth after dealing with her. But, I did think she had good ethics and really cared about her pups. That is why I went to her. Maybe PR is not her forte. Nice dogs though.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I personally like Mary Olund a lot !!!! 

Long time breeder that is really trying hard to improve a breed and is never breeding unless she needs new Ch in her line. 

I think she held very high position in PCA couple of years back and was always more than happy to help me with any questions I had, even though she did not have puppies herself at that time ! So, she spent time "educating" complete stranger who was not even a potential buyer !!!!!! I think it says a lot about her passion for poodles and about her character.She breeds dogs because she truly enjoys it, not for prestige or extra income. 


She is extremely friendly and a *REAL* lady :first:


----------

